# ClamAV - Log



## super$cruiser (7. Nov. 2010)

Hi,

ich nutze die ISPConfig Version: 3.0.3. Soweit funktioniert alles super.

Im Monitor ist das ClamAV-Log und auch das Freshclam-Log leer. ClamAV usw. funktioniert alles problemlos, logging ist aktiviert und das logfile wird in  /var/log/clamav/clamav.log geschrieben.

Ich setzte ein openSUSE 11.3 (x86_64) ein.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich?  Handbuch habe ich mir schon gekauft und gelesen, diverse Foren durchstöbert aber noch keinen Hinweis gefunden.

Gruß
super$cruiser


----------



## xabbu (20. Dez. 2010)

Hi,   
in /etc/freshclam:

```
UpdateLogFile /var/log/freshclam.log
LogFileMaxSize 2M
```
und in /etc/clamd.conf

```
LogFile /var/log/clamd.log
LogFileMaxSize 2M
```
eintragen.
Dann:

```
touch /var/log/freshclam.log
chown vscan: /var/log/freshclam.log

touch /var/log/clamd.log
chown vscan: /var/log/clamd.log
```
ausführen.

jetzt in:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-enabled/monitor_core_module.inc.php
nach log_clamav und log_freshclam suchen.

da dann unter suse das Logfile angeben und darüber bei freshclam.

5 Minuten warten und viola. 

Gruß 
xabbu


----------



## super$cruiser (20. Dez. 2010)

Hi Xabbu,

jetzt gehts! Vielen Dank!

Gruß
super$cruiser


----------

